# Ebay not always the way



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Here's a link to the pod and gauges on ebay. Same thing available straight from JHP for $435. 

Always Google, Yahoo, or whatever items before you buy them on Ebay. Especially if you're looking for a new item. 

Here's the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/05-0...hZ019QQitemZ8077173612QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

I noticed that the following statement was included in the seller's answer to a question from a prospective buyer for the gauges on eBay:

"The only reason the cars were not imported with these gauges is because the USA DOT said it was an obstruttion [sic] of view."

If this is so, I wonder if the installation would ever "rear its ugly head" when the car is sold, stopped by law enforcement or during mandatory inspections.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mean Goat said:


> I noticed that the following statement was included in the seller's answer to a question from a prospective buyer for the gauges on eBay:
> 
> "The only reason the cars were not imported with these gauges is because the USA DOT said it was an obstruttion [sic] of view."
> 
> If this is so, I wonder if the installation would ever "rear its ugly head" when the car is sold, stopped by law enforcement or during mandatory inspections.



your kidding right?


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> your kidding right?


'Fraid not.....Read the answer to the question at the bottom.


----------

